# permanent visa



## Bokkie 34 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi, question for Legal Man,

Question regarding my husband´s permanent visa. I am South African, he has a Portuguese passport, (was born in Germany and lived there all his life) we have been married for 11 years and have a 11 year old son.
Could he apply for permanent residency while in South Africa? I read that it is possible to do this.
Thanx


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It depends what visa he is currently on. Assuming it is a Relative's Visa, then yes, he can.


----------



## paris87 (Dec 13, 2014)

legal man can you inbox me ur email id i will send you my questions?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Bokkie

Yes, your husband could apply for Permanent Residency. Assuming he's not on a Medical Treatment Visa or a normal entry Visitor's Visa, he can apply for PR based on being married for 5 years or having a South African child. Section 11(6) Visitor's Visas would also be acceptable as these are known as Spousal visas in immigration circles. It is only normal Visitor's Visas and Medical Treatment Visas that do not allow you to apply from within the country.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Bokkie, 

Please note that you are unable to apply for permanent residency on the basis of having a South African child any longer. As the South African relative must be able to show financial support, as per the new regulations. So children under 16 in theory are unable to provide such evidence.


----------

